# equalizing cells



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok here goes been racing my 4200's for about 8 race days once a week use
Charge at 6amps. race then discharge to 4 volts race day then discharge on tray. 
Batteries went flat in every race. good fro about 3 minutes then big drop of in lap times. Motor was fresh and recut and new brushes.
Thnaks Dan


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

*4200 battery care*

just my method that seems to work tray them before charging,race with them and then dis to 3.6 reequalize and put 300-400seconds into pack to let sit for the week


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

You need to put juice back into them before storing and are these 4 or 6 cell? I put 8 minutes back into them and let them sit until I am ready to run them - then I tray them to 0.9 volts and let sit for 5 minutes then juice them. Peak volt detect at 0.03 - higher I was getting the packs really hot.

If 6 do not take them down to 4 volts - killing the battery off.

The newer packs today that I have ran perform a lot better with matched cells - when not matched they tend to vetn and overheat which kills them.

Hope this helps some.

mike

*Clark-Who Racing​*​


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks guys
Dan


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Battery maintainance is SO FAR over marketed it's rediculous.

Equalization is bringing each individual cell down to the same voltage !

I won't get into which tray , this and that.

Different voltage points for equalization will give your batteries slightly 

different characteristics .

Even the old low voltage trays won't cause any harm if used properly.

Comment for those who Dead-short ,,,,, after you bring your pack to 0.0

per cell and then put a wire from neg to pos. ,,, check your individual cell

voltage when removed from tray ?? That's where most the harm is done

as some cells will be in a neg. voltage state.

SAVE YOUR MONEY FOR BATTERIES , FORGET THESE OVERPRICED DISCHARGE / EQUALIZERS :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

negative voltage state you say? ya gotta flip the wires around on your volt meter for every other cell or it will read negative. lol


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

mr_meat68 said:


> negative voltage state you say? ya gotta flip the wires around on your volt meter for every other cell or it will read negative. lol


Oh , is that the difference between the red and black leads


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

mr_meat68 said:


> negative voltage state you say? ya gotta flip the wires around on your volt meter for every other cell or it will read negative. lol



your the man..that is funny right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

it had to be done... sorry man, i couldn't help myself LOL


----------

